
Show HN: hoverbot.io, my robotics side project - adamweld
http://hoverbot.io/
======
FullyFunctional
This is cool and I'm tempted. However I was disappointed to see that Quads
these days are still using the ESC abstraction; ISTM that there would be much
benefit and savings from a tighter integration, or at least a better digital
and bidirectional ESC protocol (yes, I did checkout OneShot and MultiShot -
not it).

------
adamweld
Hi, this is my boot-strapped side project that I started this semester
alongside my classes. I'd be happy to answer any questions here.

~~~
grzm
Thanks for submitting. This should probably be a "Show HN".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
adamweld
Would it be kosher to resubmit with the correct title from the get-go?

~~~
grzm
You can email the mods (see Contact link in the footer) to see how they would
like to handle it. They're very responsive.

------
saverio-murgia
This is very cool! We used to have a similar one at the Laboratory of
Intelligent Systems at EPFL ([http://lis.epfl.ch/](http://lis.epfl.ch/)) How
many people and how much time did it take to design and prototype it?

~~~
adamweld
I'm working on HoverBot with a friend at a different university, but I did all
the design and prototyping work on this quadcopter over the course of 2-3
months.

------
EJTH
Looks like a nice micro quad. Have you considered sending out some examples
for reviewers (Flitetest on YT as an example) ?

It might be worth it marketing wise.

------
rohmanhakim
This is really awesome. Did you learn to built quadcopter by yourself or did
you got it from your university?

